# crazy fish ohio bluegills!!!!!



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

i caught 2 fish ohio gills last nite fishing for cats,one 9 1/2 in and 10 1/4 in.got both on shrimp on no.3 hooks under lighted bobbers at a friends lake, i never seen a crazy thing like this!!!!!!! we also got one 3 lb bass on liver!! what a crazy nite, not one cat pull from berlin. heck of a trip for a cat tournament.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Funny how when you try and catch cats, you get gills, and when you try and catch gills, you get cats! I just like the catchin' part!


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

i hear ya carl!!!!!


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

I hind its the same for walleyes. Turn the gills and cats off and get the best eye bite.


----------

